# Bronson-Tate Ruby Pilot



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I just assembled my first laser-cut kit. A Bronson-Tate pilot for my Ruby. My kit was a slightly modified version of one of the Forney kits. The fit was so nice I didn't need a square or any clamps. When I checked it after assembly everything was square and plumb. A very nice product, I can't wait to get to the cab.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the series of Bronson-Tate's MLS MasterClass coach, combine and baggage car, as well as the #47 caboose. The kits are well designed and construct nice models.


----------

